# Topaz DeNoise



## keebsuk (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi all,

a question for those in the know. Is Topaz Denoise any better than Nik Sharpener? I ask as Denoise is currently half price.

TYIA

Andy


----------



## Historicity (Mar 31, 2014)

That's a tough question.  How many people are going to have both Topaz and Nik?  I have the Topaz bundle integrated with Lightroom 5.  Most of the time I'm satisfied with Lightroom's Noise Reduction.  DeNoise provides more control over the point that if you go further your image becomes cartoon-like, but if you don't go far enough the noise is distracting.  But if my photo doesn't require serious surgery then Lightoom is enough.  A year ago http://www.ronmartblog.com/2010/12/what-plug-ins-should-i-buy.html Ron Martinsen rated Nik as having the best bundle.  In his case I think he integrated it with Photoshop.  He rates Topaz pretty good in a few areas.  However his rating is no longer valid, it seems to me, since DeNoise and a few other utilities have been improved since then.  

Ron Martinsen's article is worth reading.  I can't imagine anyone intimately learning all the editing tools that are out there right now.  At some point (but maybe you haven't reached that point yet) you probably have to pick one and stick with it -- that's what I did, and that's what Martinsen recommends to keep your head from exploding.

Lawrence


----------



## Bryan Conner (Mar 31, 2014)

Topaz DeNoise is noise reduction software and Nik Sharpener is an image sharpening software.  You can not compare the two.


----------



## davidedric (Mar 31, 2014)

Sure,  the OP means Nik Dfine, but the question remains the same and I think Lawrence 's post is as good an answer as we need.


----------



## keebsuk (Apr 1, 2014)

davidedric said:


> Sure,  the OP means Nik Dfine, but the question remains the same and I think Lawrence 's post is as good an answer as we need.



Yes I did and sorry for the confusion!

Lawrence, many thanks for taking the time to comment. I will certainly read the article as suggested.

Andy


----------



## Bryan Conner (Apr 1, 2014)

davidedric said:


> Sure,  the OP means Nik Dfine, but the question remains the same and I think Lawrence 's post is as good an answer as we need.




I am curious, how could you tell that the OP meant Nik Dfine based on his original post which asked "a question for those in the know. Is Topaz Denoise any better than Nik Sharpener? I ask as Denoise is currently half price."?


----------



## davidedric (Apr 1, 2014)

> I am curious, how could you tell that the OP meant Nik Dfine based on his original post which asked "a question for those in the know. Is Topaz Denoise any better than Nik Sharpener? I ask as Denoise is currently half price."?



Only because DeNoise and Dfine are the noise reduction plug-ins, and so comparable.   Nik Sharpener and Topaz In Focus are sharpening plug-ins, though I don't know how comparable they are.

Dave


----------



## Michael D. (Apr 1, 2014)

Just thought I would throw my 2 cents into this discussion.

I have Topaz Denoise as well as the Nik programs. 

I do a lot of ISO 3200 shooting and the Topaz program had always been my go-to NR program in my work flow.  (I never liked the Nik programs for NR.)

However, I recently discovered DxO and that has now replaced all other choices for NR.  I have made comparison tests between LR, Denoise and DxO and in most cases DxO is clearly superior for my needs.  I think they offer a trial version, so you might want to check it out.


----------



## keebsuk (Apr 2, 2014)

Bryan Conner said:


> I am curious, how could you tell that the OP meant Nik Dfine based on his original post which asked "a question for those in the know. Is Topaz Denoise any better than Nik Sharpener? I ask as Denoise is currently half price."?



Bryan, I was tired when I made the original post and thus I made a mistake. No biggie as some spotted the error. Would you like to tell me why you bothered to post your reply as it is of no benefit to anyone. Was it posted to make me look stupid, if so you really do need to get out more!

I joined this forum as I am learning to use LR5, why did you join?

Andy


----------



## Bryan Conner (Apr 2, 2014)

keebsuk said:


> Bryan, I was tired when I made the original post and thus I made a mistake. No biggie as some spotted the error. Would you like to tell me why you bothered to post your reply as it is of no benefit to anyone. Was it posted to make me look stupid, if so you really do need to get out more!
> 
> I joined this forum as I am learning to use LR5, why did you join?
> 
> Andy



Wow.  I am not sure how to respond here.  First of all, about which reply are you talking?  The quote that you included above was a reply to davidedric, not to you.  I was curious as to what information he had gotten from your first post that I did not get.  I try very hard not to assume anything....it usually makes an a.. out of u and me.  I took your original question at face value.  I had no way of knowing if your question was the correct question that you wanted to ask or if you had made a mistake.  I simply responded with "Topaz DeNoise is noise reduction software and Nik Sharpener is an image sharpening software.  You can not compare the two."  I had no intention of making you feel stupid.  I am sorry if that statement somehow made you feel stupid.  I simply spotted the error in error in questioning how a noise reduction application compares to a sharpening application and stated that the two are completely different and are not comparable.  I believe that information could be helpful.  I am sorry that you do not feel the same way.

As far as you stating that I need to get out more, I am not sure what your purpose is in saying that.  

I also joined this forum to learn more about Lightroom and to offer help to those when I can.  This thread has turned into something that I have no interest interest in participating.  I wish you the best of luck in your learning experience and once again:  I am sorry if I have offended you in any way.


----------

